# Your 2005-06 Blazer Dancers



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, it's a slow day. So, Blazers.com finally got around to putting up profiles of this year's version of the Blazer Dancers.

Gotta say my favorites are:

Kristin:










Kassi:










and Ione:










:clap:

-Pop


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Meh they are alright but i wonder how much makeup and airbrushing they have on.I used to think tara reid was hot until i saw her with makeup off and she's really ugly to me.I would like to see a girl with makeup off before i make a prediction if they are pretty or not just so i can avoid the tara reid scenerio.They are pretty skinny too . i really don't think that girls should have to be skinny just becase models are so skinny . the media pumps out that skinny is beautiful and every girl has to be like that.I wish the blazers dancers were at every game though.I found a quote on the internet that said closer the bone sweeter the meat, it was pretty gross to me but i wonder how many of them really do not eat or they eat and puke or are just really atheltic girls and work out all the time.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Zidane said:


> Meh they are alright but i wonder how much makeup and airbrushing they have on.I used to think tara reid was hot until i saw her with makeup off and she's really ugly to me.I would like to see a girl with makeup off before i make a prediction if they are pretty or not just so i can avoid the tara reid scenerio.They are pretty skinny too . i really don't think that girls should have to be skinny just becase models are so skinny . the media pumps out that skinny is beautiful and every girl has to be like that.I wish the blazers dancers were at every game though.I found a quote on the internet that said closer the bone sweeter the meat, it was pretty gross to me but i wonder how many of them really do not eat or they eat and puke or are just really atheltic girls and work out all the time.


Jesus, Zidane, I'm not trying to date any of them. They're just nice to look at.

-Pop


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> Well, it's a slow day. So, Blazers.com finally got around to putting up profiles of this year's version of the Blazer Dancers.
> 
> Gotta say my favorites are:
> 
> ...




I'll vote for Ione. Wow! 

PS. Please don't tell my wife I voted.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I think we need Ha's head photoshopped onto those bodies now...

barfo


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

barfo said:


> I think we need Ha's head photoshopped onto those bodies now...
> 
> barfo


I think Jason Jennings would be a better fit.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

barfo said:


> I think we need Ha's head photoshopped onto those bodies now...
> 
> barfo


You ask, and you shall receive.


Barfo, meet "HAone":











And "HAssi":


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Damn, the Blazer Dancers are ****ing hot! They are smoking! I love it! :banana:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

CanJohno said:


> You ask, and you shall receive.


Thanks much! 




> Barfo, meet "HAone":












I think her name is HAone Ramone... she'd look great with a guitar in her hands and
Joey singing next to her.




> And "HAssi":












I'm not sure where Hassi would look great. Maybe some other planet.

barfo


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

barfo said:


> Thanks much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :clap: :clap: 

Excellent...Kris Kaman's mug might look hot on those bodies to.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

This thread is what makes this board fun. That is funny stuff. What is sad is one of my co-workers said they would still do HAssi. Yes I work with some demented people.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

LOL! Thanks for the laugh people, this thread is great! :eek8: 

:eek8:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

and that, my fellow blazer fans, is why Ha is a keeper.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Excellent choices. Thanks for the update Soda!! One poster reminds me why I love the IGNORE button so much!! I only wish it also black'd out the quoted portion.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Excellent choices. Thanks for the update Soda!! One poster reminds me why I love the IGNORE button so much!! I only wish it also black'd out the quoted portion.


Im hurt RH&R...why you ignore me.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

CanJohno said:


> You ask, and you shall receive.



Hmmmmm.......care to comment on _this_ one?


----------

